

Jonathan Abrams (Friendster Founder) live on Namesake - grantlmiller
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/right-now-conversation-social-networking

======
phlux
Out of curiosity, aside from Friendster which companies has Jonathan built?
Also, didn't Friendster falter greatly, enough to make it second-fiddle, due
to its inability to scale? Finally, wasn't socializer a flop -- I haven't been
back in a really really long time - but, jsut checked it and the site looks
like its from '99.

~~~
grantlmiller
He managing partner at Founder's Den in SF & he said he's working on a new
project now... gave some funny mock details.

~~~
grantlmiller
he also mentioned that he rarely reads blogs or podcasts but checks Hacker
News daily.

